#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Tools op productie ...

## KoenB

Heb verschillende meningen van verschillende mensen al gehoord. Nu vraag ik me af : wat neem je mee als je voor een job wordt ingehuurd. Wat zit er in je toolcase of wat wordt je veronderstelt bij te hebben als je wordt ingehuurd. En dit voor de verschillende functies die je kan hebben.
-Operator
-Crewchief
-Dimcitychief
-Rigger
-Spotter
-Volgspotter
-Stagehand
-Mixer
-Monitormixer
-Stagemanager
-... (andere functies...)
Ook andere dingen die niet direct in toolcase zitten bij de meeste : veiligheidsschoenen en helm, regenjas die dingen ook hé...



Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## -Bart-

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=2280
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=4952

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Videotechniek bij standaardjobje:

Leatherman en Mag AA aan riem
FOH tools inhoudende (uit de ruwe kop):
-stuk of 20 BNC-BNC m-m
-tiental cinch-BNC
-2 scart breakouts
-10 rolletjes grijze toile
-smalle witte gaffa
-zwarte gaffa
-1 eurokabel
-1 powercon-schuko
-verbandkoffer
-Procell AA
-Procell 9v
-een paar lanyards
-test CD+MD+DAT+VHS+DVD
-een paar safeties
-simpele voltagetester 110/220/400v
-Maglite AA reservelampjes
-Alcoholstift + rode verfstift (schrijft op zwarte gaffa <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Ik ben vast wel iets vergeten, maar dat denk je d'r dan maar even bij  :Smile: .

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
LVL Multimedia
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## KoenB

Geen verdere reacties?

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## lifesound

wel ... als je erachter vraagt:
FOH/Monitor mix:

- koptelefoon
- Diverse overgangen die uiteindelijk wel op XLR eindigen
- Toile-tape
- Gaffa (smalle witte & brede zwarte)
- Stylo
- Stift
- mes
- Batterijkes
- Maglite
- stukskes velcro van 10-15 cm
- Badgeholderke met stift/stylo/ear-plugs
- Test-CD
- Nurofen 400 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik peins dat da alles is!
Voor de rest moet de opdrachtgever maar zorgen!

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik ben licht operator en ik neem mee:

Klein gereedschap (schroevendraaiers, tangen)
hoofdtelefoon, 
headset voor telefoon
2e accu telefoon
lader telefoon
stapel batterijen  (vele soorten en maten)
Maglite 3cell, AA en AAA
petje
schone trui, t shirt, broek
zwarte gaffa
witte afplaktape
verschillende stiften en pennen
laptop met handleidingen en internettoegang
Handschoenen
sleutelbos
lawnyard voor acceskaart
stikkervel
digitale camera
zakmes
gerber
multimeter
waterpomptang

Ehm volgens mij heb ik het nou wel...



Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Owkee voor de volgende fucties:
(in willekeurige volgorde <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) 
[list]*[*]Light Operator[*]Fixture / Luminaire Technician[*]Dimmer Technician[*]Stage Manager[*]Crew Chief[*]Production Chief[*]Rigger[*]Grounder[*]Volgspotter
*[/list]

*Light Operator*

[list][*]Gaffer Wit/Geel 20mm / Zwart 50mm[*]Sharpy/Edding zwart[*]Edding 'white marker'[*]Mini-Maglite[*]Kladblok/schrijfwaar[*]Fixture/Console manuals[*]Lite-Lite Spare Bulbs[*]DMX Verlopen: M&gt;M, F&gt;F, 5&gt;3, 3&gt;5 5&gt;2x3 etc.[*]Stukje LEE119[*]Gehoor bescherming[*]Zonnebril[*]Comford-Chair[*]Verrekijkertje[*]Molton Zwart 300gr 200x300[*]Plastic/Zeil 150gr 150x100[/list]

*Fixture / Luminaire Technician*

[list][*]Gaffer Wit 20mm / Wit/Geel/Zwart 50mm[*]PVC-Isolatie tape RD, BL, GN, GL, WT, BN [*]Sharpy/Edding zwart[*]Edding 'white marker'[*]Kladblok/schrijfwaar[*]Mini-Maglite[*]Hartin 16P Multi-Tester[*]Soca-Pex 17P Multi-Tester[*]Multi-Meter[*]Volt-Stick[*]DMX Tester (voorkeer: AL Microscope 3A)[*]Glas Zekeringen 20x5 en 32x6mm various[*]Setje stekkers/plugen: Schuko, XLR 3-5 en 7 polig[*]Rolletje 0,75/1mm2 soepele installatie draad (meest foute kleur)[*]DMX Verlopen: M&gt;M, F&gt;F, 5&gt;3, 3&gt;5 5&gt;2x3 etc.[*]Setje DMX Terminators 3 en 5 polig[/list]En altijd de manuals blijven sparen.
TIP&gt; Als je deze werkzaamheden vaak verricht:
Zelf voorraad spare bulbs aanleggen. En  de daar bij horende bruto verkoop prijzen in de buurt houden!

*Dimmer Technician*

[list][*]Gaffer Wit 20mm / Wit/Geel/Zwart 50mm[*]PVC-Isolatie tape RD, BL, GN, GL, WT, BN [*]Sharpy/Edding zwart[*]Edding 'white marker'[*]Kladblok/schrijfwaar[*]Mini-Maglite[*]Maglite Flashlight DD-Cel[*]Petzl Hoofdlampje (voorkeur: TIKKA)[*]Hartin 16P Multi-Tester[*]Soca-Pex 17P Multi-Tester[*]Multi-Meter[*]Megger (voorkeer BMM500)[*]DMX Tester (voorkeer: AL Microscope 3A)[*]Volt-Stick[*]Knijplampje E27 + spare bulb[*]Glas Zekeringen 20x5 en 32x6mm various[*]Setje stekkers/plugen: Schuko, XLR 3-5 en 7 polig[*]DMX Verlopen: M&gt;M, F&gt;F, 5&gt;3, 3&gt;5 5&gt;2x3 etc.[*]Setje DMX Terminators 3 en 5 polig[*]Stukje LEE119[*]Comford-Chair[*]Plastic/Zeil 150gr 300x400[/list]En niet vergeten altijd aan het einde van je klus je voorraad Patch kill-pluggen uit te bereiden

*Stage Manager*

[list][*]Gaffer Wit/Zwart 50mm[*]Marking tape/lint (RD/WT of GL/ZW)[*]Edding Marker zwart[*]Kladblok/schrijfwaar[*]Things to Do Map[*]Klok (standaard de alom bekende huis/tuin/keukenklok)[*]1-2x Fles Jack Daniels (doet af en toe wonderen)[*]Gehoor bescherming[*]Zonnebril[*]Comford-Chair[/list]

*Crew Chief*

[list][*]Edding Marker zwart[*]Kladblok/schrijfwaar[*]Things to Do Map[*]Klok (standaard de alom bekende huis/tuin/keukenklok)[*]First Aid Kit[*]Gehoor bescherming[*]Work-Horse (voorkeur: 4WD / Met contact sleutel)[*]Comford-Chair[*]Stadion toeter incl. spare Co2 Bus[/list]

*Production Chief*

[list][*]Kladblok/schrijfwaar[*]2x Things to Do Map[*]Work-Horse (voorkeur: 4WD / Met contact sleutel/ sigaretten aansteker)[*]Spare GSM + Extra Accu/lader[*]Symbolische deurbel (tbv. Production Office)[/list]TIP&gt; Vooraf zorgen voor 2 extra porto's waarvan je alleen de accu's bij je houd. 

*Rigger*

[list][*]Al het standaard materiaal[*]PVC Tape zwart en Wit[*]Laser (voorkeur:Leica DISTO classic5[*]Stoepkrijt div-kleuren veel wit

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Ik ben licht operator en ik neem mee:
> 
> Klein gereedschap (schroevendraaiers, tangen)
> hoofdtelefoon, 
> headset voor telefoon
> 2e accu telefoon
> lader telefoon
> stapel batterijen  (vele soorten en maten)
> ...



Heys Tijs,

Sorry maar wat doet een light opperator met:

Klein gereedschap (schroevendraaiers, tangen)
Handschoenen
stapel batterijen  (vele soorten en maten) (afgezien van maglite)
zakmes
multimeter
waterpomptang

Zorgen dat de collegas geen werk meer hoeven te verichten?
Ieder z'n job op klus..



*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja rudi ik doe vaak klussen die zo klein zijn dat er maar 1 lichtmiet meegaat en geen extra dimmerchief, etc...

Dan moet ik dus ook kleine reparaties uitvoeren, etc...

En die handschoenen... tsja heb mijn handen wel es helemaal opengehaald met wat simpele dingetjes inhangen.... dus nu vaak handschoenen aan..



Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## LuxProDeo

[quote]

*Light Operator*

[list][*]3,5" floppies[/list]

----------


## LuxProDeo

Dat ging niet helemaal goed, met de [quote] en [list] functies, maar i.i.g. waren de floppies een aanvulling op het lijstje van Showtechniek.

Als de laptop al niet mee is, dan toch i.i.g. vaak een cd-rw met diverse manuals, offline editors, fixture definitie editors, etc.

Floppy met eigen macro's voor Compulite (Micron/Spark/Photon) gaat indien van toepassing ook altijd mee.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Tsja rudi ik doe vaak klussen die zo klein zijn dat er maar 1 lichtmiet meegaat en geen extra dimmerchief, etc...
> 
> Dan moet ik dus ook kleine reparaties uitvoeren, etc...
> 
> En die handschoenen... tsja heb mijn handen wel es helemaal opengehaald met wat simpele dingetjes inhangen.... dus nu vaak handschoenen aan..



Valt idd. iets voor te zeggen.
In dat geval ben je dus gniet alleen operator meer ofwel?

[quote]citaat:
Dat ging niet helemaal goed, met de 



> en [list] functies, maar i.i.g. waren de floppies een aanvulling op het lijstje van Showtechniek.
> 
> Als de laptop al niet mee is, dan toch i.i.g. vaak een cd-rw met diverse manuals, offline editors, fixture definitie editors, etc.
> 
> Floppy met eigen macro's voor Compulite (Micron/Spark/Photon) gaat indien van toepassing ook altijd mee.



Idd. zeg damn..... helemaal vergeten. <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar dan toch zeker ook wel software discks met OS''en van de tafels he?

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja dan ben ik idd niet alleen meer operator nee... 

Laptop heb ik idd ook volstaan met handleiding van de meest voorkomende consoles en fixtures..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## Controller

*licht operator*

Lichtplan/ Programma
Maglite 2cell in de houder aan de riem.
GAFFA tape smalle witte en brede zwarte
Laptop met info over licht/ manuals maar is niet noodzakelijk
DMX XLR 3&gt;5 en van 5&gt;3 3&gt;3 3&lt;3 verlopen
Fase draaiers
DMX Splitter
DMX tester
Kennis
Spanningzoeker kan handig zijn.
zwanenhals lampje
Viltstift om op de gaffa te schrijven
Paar LEE filters
Tang

----------


## Bizzar

In alle gevallen wat je ook moet doen er is 1 ding dat je NOOIT mag 
vergeten!!!!! Ik heb het helaas nog niet gehoord.


DE HANGMAT!!!

Je weet nooit wanneer je weer zo'n productie hebt waar je de hele 
dag niets kan gaan lopen doen dus kan je maar beter voorbereid zijn.

Bizzar

----------


## Juce

ff vraagje: wat bedoelen jullie met een waterpomptang ?

Juce

----------


## ronny

> citaat:ff vraagje: wat bedoelen jullie met een waterpomptang



een tang die loodgieters gebruiken wanneer ze buizen van verwarming en waterleiding aansluiten. de opening van de bekken kan je instellen op de verschillende maten van de buissoorten die er bestaan. Zeer handig dus om een moer die vastzit trug los te krijgen of iets dergelijks.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Juce

thx, nu weet ik ineens over welke tang het gaat. Had alleen nog nooit die benaming gehoord.

Juce

----------


## Bert

Jullie vergeten het belangrijkste, tenminste alle roadies techneuten  hebben het, gebruiken het, te pas en te onpas.
Een "mobieltje". <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Jullie vergeten het belangrijkste, tenminste alle roadies techneuten  hebben het, gebruiken het, te pas en te onpas.
> Een "mobieltje". <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Beste Bert,

In welk tijdperk ben jij blijven hangen?
Heeft niet iedereen tegenwoordig een mobieltje?!

Brengt me meteen tot een aanvulling op pruductie/crew-chief equipment:

Bord met text: 

*Geachte collegae, wilt u op deze productie het mobiele telefoon verkeer tot het minimum beperken.

Dank U.*



*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## splash

************** kan natuurlijk niet zonder een echt *Zwitsers Zakmes* <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

En ik wist het, ik was inderdaad iets vergeten eraan toe te voegen. Na de klus van vanavond schiet het me weer te binnen:

Petzl klimgordel + 60mm haak.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
LVL Multimedia
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## johan L.

rolletje leukoplast (pleistertape)
en bij lastige theaterdozen een Tagger  :Big Grin: 


owja om mic kabeltjes vast te plakken op t lijf enzo natuurlijk

Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Petzl klimgordel + 60mm haak.



Waarom?

----------


## raijin

hmm ik denk dat het overgrote deel nu wel tig keer gezegd is. 
Het valt me alleen op hoe weinig er aan de veiligheidsmaterialen gedacht worden zoals schoenen en de helm.

verder heb ik nog een aanvulling voor de operators. Vooral als deze werken met tafels met touchscreens: glassex 
tja het zal wel weer iets vrouwelijks zijn, maar je tafel reageert een stuk beter als je hem eerst schoon maakt voor je begint.

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:
> verder heb ik nog een aanvulling voor de operators. Vooral als deze werken met tafels met touchscreens: glassex 
> tja het zal wel weer iets vrouwelijks zijn, maar je tafel reageert een stuk beter als je hem eerst schoon maakt voor je begint.



Touchscreens en ook de hele tafel, worden bij mij zowel voor als na de job met water proper gemaakt. Niet met agressieve producten want hier kan een touchscreen niet goed tegen. Met water maak je het ook proper genoeg.
Is al het minste van onderhoud dat je kan doen vind ik, zowel voor als na de job. De tafel is toch duur ding.

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> hmm ik denk dat het overgrote deel nu wel tig keer gezegd is. 
> Het valt me alleen op hoe weinig er aan de veiligheidsmaterialen gedacht worden zoals schoenen en de helm.



ik ben misschien raar .... maar veiligheidsschoenen ga ik eigenlijk niet in mijn toolbox steken ....
Ik doe die gewoon aan!


Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## Booster

De vrouwen-versie:

Maandverband, 
ibuprofen, 
nagelknipper/vijl (leatherman i.o.d. voldoet ook prima) 
deo 
JW-tjes (altijd handig voor je haar in de staart te houden)
kauwgom.
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
De rest is al veelvuldig genoemd.



naar hè, die groene vlekjes voor je ogen.

----------


## splash

Deo en kauwgom is toch niet alleen voor vrouwen??

----------


## laserguy

neen maar zij zijn er wel creatiever mee...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Booster

Zeker iedere keer met de verkeerde mannen gewerkt dan.
Bij een aantal gevallen zou deo absoluut niet misplaatst zijn in't kofferke. <img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle> (kauwgom ook niet trouwens).



naar hè, die groene vlekjes voor je ogen.

----------


## moderator

Deo???
Wat is dat<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
Wij noemen dat techie spray<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:
> Idd. zeg damn..... helemaal vergeten. <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Maar dan toch zeker ook wel software discks met OS''en van de tafels he?



Yep.

Ook nog wat andere random gedachten:

Straks met de Hog 3's en de Maxyzzen en de Vectors (Compulite) dan worden behalve de 3,5" floppies ook de lege cd's en ZIP discs handig.

En als je rekening houdt met touchscreens (post van Raijin) dan is een potlood-met-gummetje-aan-de-bovenkant of de 'stylus' van een palmtop ook handig.

Niet echt noodzakelijk, maar soms wel handig is een standaard keyboard, wil nog wel eens een labeltje aan een scene of een showfile hangen terwijl er geen toetsenbord bij de console aanwezig / meegekomen is.

Niet echt een operator ding maar een filterboekje 'designer's edition' (gesorteerd op kleur i.p.v. op nummer) kan een uitkomst zijn in situaties waar een kleur die je nodig hebt onverhoopt niet aanwezig is en je de closest match zoekt.

LuxProDeo

----------


## AJB

Mis nog een paar "operator" things;

-2D+3D lichtplan, om van te voren op de hoogte te zijn en de crew te kunnen instrueren
-lichtcomputer zelf ,al die rijke tiepmiepjes hebben immers hun eigen tafeltje mee  :Wink: 
-Geduld...
-Mascotte beest om op de tafel te zetten (of plantje...)
-visitekaartjes (voor het geval men het toch wel mooi vind...)
-zonnebrandcreme (al die ver*omde festivals...)
-MD-speler met mooi muziekje, voor tijdens het wachten...(koffie drinken)

en verder alles dat kan bijdragen aan het comfort van de betreffende operator (dropjes, vooral die zoethoudertjes <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Dit alles trouwens bij elkaar gepropt in zo'n fancy schoudertas of labtop-bag...

sorry voor mijn stoornis; iemand moet toch het licht doen...


Greetz AJB

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> zonnebrandcreme (al die ver*omde festivals...)



Ola, dan veronderstel ik paraplu ook, en best een grote, kwestie van geen regen te hebben op je tafel...Of kunnen hollandse consoles tegen regen? Lijkt me toch bizar om zonnecrème nodig te hebben als operator...

Mascotte, plantje? En nog een roze t-shirtje?

Enne, jij hebt een standaard zelfde lichtplan voor iedere show? 't Ging over dingen in de toolcase...Eigenlijk wel handig, altijd zelfde lichtplan, dan ben je nog meer op je gemak!

----------


## AJB

hmmm... fijn dat je een ruime fantasie hebt, maar altijd hetzelfde lichtplan ? dat heb je mij niet horen zeggen. Verder zal het in Belgie allemaal wel veel beter zijn, maar openlucht operaten met 32 graden is niet leuk...vandaar de zonnebrandcreme...<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

pluche-beest/plantje als mascotte is ook redelijk normaal, vooral bij tourtjes...

Tiemens redenatie over paraplu's en roze t-shirts ontgaat mij volledig, maar dit zal wederom een cultuur-block zijn <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>, versterkt door bepaalde persoonlijke voorkeuren; mijn zegen heb je...<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het topic ging niet alleen over toolcases, letterlijk was de vraag; "Wat neem je mee als je voor een job wordt ingehuurd"... o.a. wat zit er in je toolcase, of wat wordt je veronderstelt bij je te hebben als je wordt ingehuurd...

Op vreemde wijze weet collega Tiemen altijd redelijk agressief te reageren (bekend van een ander forum...) Is toch jammer nie'waar ?


greetz everyone

AJB

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## moderator

JoW!
kappen!

Het is niet de bedoeling elkaar aan te vallen, discussie op basis van argumenten graag!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Op vreemde wijze weet collega Tiemen altijd redelijk agressief te reageren



Mammie, die jongen pest mij. Get a life. Er is een verschil tussen agressief reageren en lullen. En als ik iemand zie met ne cactus afkomen als operator, sorry, dan zal ik daar ferm mee lachen. En die insinuatie van andere fora, inderdaad lightjockeys.nl is nogal pathetic, en als je dan eens een bladzijde tekst over ethernet schrijft _die niemand dan helaas begrijpt en dus niet antwoord_ dan begin je misschien wel eens te zeveren!

----------


## moderator

Had ik hier nu al geplaatst dat men moest *KAPPEN* met dat fitten op elkaar?

dacht ik ook <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## AJB

excuses moderator; your right...<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> excuses moderator; your right...<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>



You're right

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Modje zijn recht <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## AJB

> citaat:
> 
> You're right
> 
> Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!



stel je aan...<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## Jeroen

Weinig mensen die geluid doen hier blijkbaar,... en ik mis bij iedereen 1 ding en ik heb em er ook niet tussen staan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Geluid: (kan zijn dat ik iets vergeet)
Stapel pennen en markers
Lege MD's
Bespeelde MD's
Test CD
Test MD
Test DAT
Lege DAT
2 banaan stekkers
SM58
HD-25
1 x M XLR - M XLR met kabel
2 x 1F XLR - 2M XLR 
1 x 1M XLR - 2 Jack
1 x Speakon - M XLR
1 x 3.5mm Jack - 2Cinch kabel
2 x Idem blokje
4 x 6.3MM Jack - Cinch
4 x M XLR - cinch
3 x F XLR - Cinch
2 x F XLR - Jack
1 x M XLR - Jack
2 x m XLR - M XLR
1 x F XLR - F XLR
3 x Microfoonklem adapter
1 x Speakon koppelbus
2 x Whirlwind Grounlifter
2 x Whirlwind verzwakkers (20db)
Maglite AA
Maglite oplaadbaar
telefoon
bucktool
Kauwgom
Peuken
Een Eurotje
Procell 9V en AA
T-Shirt
Trui
Techiespray (volgens de Mod)
Gaffa

Groeten,
Jeroen.

----------


## lifesound

Wel, ik doe eigenlijk iets wat ze geluid noemen, maar wat zeul jij allemaal mee joh....ter correctie van mijn eerste post (er is ondertussen een pak thuisgebleven!):

Regenjas
Maglite
Mes
Badgeholder/Stift
Minimultimeter
CD's
Oordopjes!

That's it! Past mooi in mijn rugzakje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Profiel ook maar eens ge-update....
Nee, een foto lukt echt niet!

----------


## Jeroen

Ach,... in een koffer en gaan met die banaan. Valt best mee, maar mij foppen ze nergens mee.

Groeten,
Jeroen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Regenjas
> Maglite
> Mes
> Badgeholder/Stift
> Minimultimeter
> CD's
> Oordopjes!
> 
> That's it! Past mooi in mijn rugzakje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hèhè... stiften pasten er blijkbaar niet meer in, zo gisteren te zien! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## lifesound

...zei de tourist ... <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Profiel ook maar eens ge-update....
Nee, een foto lukt echt niet!

----------


## Gast1401081

enne, HEEL BELANGRIJK ontdekte ik gisteren...

Visitekaartjes om de mensen de gegevens te doen voor het volgende :

Het boeken van een nieuwe show!!!!

(toch 5 klanten moeten verwijzen naar de website...)

is there live on mars????

----------


## lifesound

die zitten standaard in mijn portefeuille...

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> enne, HEEL BELANGRIJK ontdekte ik gisteren...
> 
> Visitekaartjes



Die had ik er al tussen staan  :Wink: 
Zijn die van jou nog nat geworden afgelopen weekend ... Al dat water in Giethoorn... Klonk goed in die tent trouwens... :Big Grin: 

greetz AJB

----------


## jurjen_barel

ff een late reactie:




> citaat:Jullie vergeten het belangrijkste, tenminste alle roadies techneuten hebben het, gebruiken het, te pas en te onpas.
> Een "mobieltje".



Zie pagina 1 door o.a. FiëstaLJ er worden toch degelijk wel telefoons genoemd, ik ga er van uit dat het GSM's zijn aangezien je niet zo makkelijk een extra lijn op lokatie kan late aanlegge, best dure grap dan trouwens!

En mijn persoonlijke aanvulling aan het geheel:
Ik neem altijd bierviltjes mee, kun je van die lelijke kringen op de kasten/ apparatuur voorkomen(=beter dan genezen).

Mzzl, Jurjen

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaatie had ik er al tussen staan 
> Zijn die van jou nog nat geworden afgelopen weekend ... Al dat water in Giethoorn... Klonk goed in die tent trouwens...



Nee, had ze dus stomweg vergeten. Vandaar ook het nieuwe doosje dat in alle vervoermiddelen ligt : het visitekaartjes-doosje. ( komt misschien nog een flightcase voor :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

enne bedankt voor het compliment....

----------


## Joost van Ens

He, deed mac het geluid op het drijvend podium daar. Klonk idd niet verkeerd.

groeten

----------


## AJB

Het drijvende podium werd verzorgt door Decilux Audio in Hengelo. Mac stond in een feesttent, midden in Giethoorn (achter de Olde Skoale). Mooie Meyer-set, Midas tafel, en bovendien iemand die weet hoe dat bediend moet worden  :Wink: 

Decilux maakte op het drijvende podium gebruik van KST10-sets.


greetz AJB

----------


## Controller

Nog een heel belangrijke tool:

*Leatherman of een Gerber*

----------


## raar

Leatherman en Gerber, Leatherman wave voor de kleine dingen en de met een hand uitklapbare messen en de oude gerber voor het met een hand uitschuif principe en de grove bek om bouten goed mee vast te pakken.

Arjen

----------


## shure-fan

als ik meega met een klus neem ik mee,
(oja ik ben in dienst bij bedrijf dus hoef niet veel mee te nemen)

oordopjes (van die gele dingen)
telefoon (met hoesje en master blaster keycord)
trui   (van de firma waar ik voor werk)
maglite AA in riemholster
multitool met extra bitjes
digitale camera
bespeelde MD-tjes en md walkman
techiespray
en soms laptop  met internet verbinding (plus extra lange telefoonlijn)
dit alles in koffer

wat ik nog wel wil hebben zijn 2 portofoons van kenwood waarvan 1tje uitgerust is met externe microfoon+pttknop en transparant krulsnoer oordopje, en de tweede uitgerust met alleen een dopje

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

En natuurlijk heel belangrijk voor de echte roadies: roadie-gel  :Wink: 
Zorgt er voor dat je haar goed in de war zit en er smerig uitziet,
zoals een echte roadie betaamt....

...ben dus geen roadie...

----------


## axs

Vandaag tot mijn grote spijt een overzicht MOETEN maken van wat er in mijn toolcase z*A*t...

Spijtig genoeg is deze spoorloos verdwenen na een productie.
Ik zou jullie ook graag met aandrang willen vragen, moest 1 van deze dingen jou te koop worden aangeboden, ASAP met mij contact op te nemen! Alvast bedankt.

Hier komt mijn lijstje dan :
[list][*]Laptop Dell Lattitude C610 (+adapter, CD-rom station, bag)[*]DMX Tester Artistic Licence Micro-scope 3A[*]Digicam HP935 + memorycard[*]Multimeter Fluke 87[*]Handheld Palm m130[*]Rechargeable Maglite Flashlight + lader[*]Hoofdlamp[*]ASL Beltpack[*]4x Walkie Talkie  Topcom Twintalker 3000[*]Laserpointer[*]Diverse carabiners[*]1x swivel[*]1x shockabsorber (petzl)[*]40m Rope[*]Harness Petzl[*]Veiligheidshelm[*]Veiligheidsschoenen[*]Leatherman[*]Kabeltester Behringer[*]Batterijlader Nokia[*]Diverse CDs met manuals[*]Diverse showdisks[*]Diverse Verloopjes + terminators[*]Diverse Bulbs + lampvoet[*]Diverse schroevendraaiers/tangen[*]Filters + guide[*]Zonnebril[*]Oordoppen op maat[*]Handschoenen[*]EHBO kit[*]Diverse badges
[*]enkele euro/powercon/XLR stekkers[*]tie-wraps[*]stukjes kabel[*]enkele losse spareparts van headjes[*]zekeringen[*]notitieboekje + pen +  dikke stift [*]GAFFA en andere tape[*]businesscards[/list]

Zo, ik denk dat het dat zo ongeveer *WAS, blijkbaar zijn er nog mensen die dit kunnen gebruiken...*[|)][|)][|)]

----------


## Wietse

ik neem condooms met me mee :-)

de rest zorgt de firma voor,...

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wietse_
> 
> ik neem condooms met me mee :-)
> 
> de rest zorgt de firma voor,...



Is dus één van de dingen die ik wel kan missen, zonder is leuker  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^][^][^]
... heb daar trouwens geen tijd voor tijdens een productie, MEESTAL [^] wordt er dan gewerkt  :Wink:

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wietse_
> 
> ik neem condooms met me mee :-)
> 
> de rest zorgt de firma voor,...



Stoer! Iemand die juist z'n toolcase gepikt is en jij begint een beetje een reactie te geven die alleen maar bewijst dat je erg gefrustreerd bent. Je zou die zielige axs beter een laptop cadeau doen...

T

----------


## Wietse

:Embarrassment:  tiemen is back
wat kan ik er aan doen? ik em wel alles gelezen wat er in zat voor moest ik het tegenkomen, weet ook wel dat als al men spulletjes weg zouden zijn daik da nie fijn zou vinden, maar moe ik daarom beginnen huilen? geef jij hem die laptop maar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wietse

en zoals je kan zien in zijn net op volgende reactie kon hem er wel met lachen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tiemen,... ge moe u nie zo erg concentreren,..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## delighted

Hoort een lichtoperator de manuals van de spullen waar hij mee werkt niet in z'n kop te hebben? Bij een serieuse klus heb je namelijk helemaal geen tijd om een handleiding te lezen. En een operator die een handleiding moet lezen om de spullen aan de praat te krijgen is m.i. nooit in staat om het maximale uit een set te krijgen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> Hoort een lichtoperator de manuals van de spullen waar hij mee werkt niet in z'n kop te hebben? Bij een serieuse klus heb je namelijk helemaal geen tijd om een handleiding te lezen. En een operator die een handleiding moet lezen om de spullen aan de praat te krijgen is m.i. nooit in staat om het maximale uit een set te krijgen.



Klopt...
Zou droevig zijn als je voor alles je manual moet induiken.
Maar ik heb(had) toch steeds de manuals bij in elektronisch formaat.
Altijd handig om te troubleshooten!
Voor playback no prob, bij het proggen valt het soms nog wel eens voor dat ik voor een 'specialleke' de manual induik.
Knappe kop als jij alle manuals vanbuiten kent... Zie me al bezig...

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> ...



ALs je inderdaad voor playback al een manual nodig hebt, dan moet je je gaan afvragen of je wel het juiste vak hebt gekozen  :Big Grin: 

Voor proggen zou het ook niet moeten mogen. Simpel gezegd heb ik tijdens het programmeren van een show gewoon geen tijd om ook maar naar de WC te rennen, dus laat staan om op te gaan zoeken hoe een bepaalde functie werkt.

Ik zal echt nooit gaan beweren dat ik alle manuals uit m'n hoofd ken. Zeker niet. Maar van alles tafels waar ik op werk zeker wel. Oefening baart kunst, maar als je je lichttafel veel vaker ziet als je vriendin, dan weet je snel de juiste knoppen te vinden.  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## KoenB

Hier komt mijn lijstje dan :
[list][*]DMX Tester [*]Digicam [*]Multimeter Fluke [*]Maglite Flashlight en reserve batterijen[*]Hoofdlamp PETZL[*]4x Walkie Talkie  Topcom Twintalker [*]Diverse carabiners[*]1x shockabsorber (petzl)[*]Intervention Rope[*]Harness Petzl Nahavo ZWART![*]Veiligheidshelm[*]Veiligheidsschoenen[*]Leatherman[*]Schroefmachine[*]UPS[*]Laptop met crossed en straight kabel[*]Kabeltester en UTP/FTP tester in de maak [*]Batterijlader Nokia en dominoblokje[*]Diverse CDs met manuals en soms ook gewoon service manuals mee als ik trouble shooter ben[*]Diverse showdisks en doosje lege disks[*]CD's en MD's en MD walkman en overgang mini jack naar cinch[*]Diverse Verloopjes + terminators[*]Diverse Bulbs + lampvoet[*]Diverse schroevendraaiers/tangen[*]Filters + guide[*]Zonnebril en een hoopje ND filters samengeplakt! (focusglass is er nog niet van gekomen[*]Oordoppen [*]Handschoenen[*]Extra kousen/regenjas en Tshirt[*]EHBO kit[*]Meestal ook iets van koeken en blikje red bull en flesje water[*]enkele euro/XLR stekkers[*]tie-wraps[*]stukjes kabel[*]enkele losse spareparts van headjes[*]zekeringen[*]hangslotjes en safety's[*]productie sheet, crewsheet met telefoonnummers, wegbeschrijving, lichtplan, patch en al die rest die hierbij hoort[*]glass foam en lucht en borstel[*]notitieboekje + pen +  dikke stift [*]GAFFA(zwart en wit!) en andere tape[*]naamkaartjes, al vergeet ik ze elke keer weer[/list]

Dit is zowat de inhoud van men toolcase. Zal nog wel wa vergeten zijn. Komen dingen bij en vallen dingen van weg afhankelijk van wat men functie is. Neem  ook niet altijd men hele toolcase mee.
Alles is ingepakt in 16 units kistje met twee lades. Al is dit intussen te klein geworden en komt er extra kistje bij.

----------


## shure-fan

even een vraagje: koenb  er staat dat je ook een ups meeneemt. Waarom dat??

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door shure-fan_
> 
> even een vraagje: koenb  er staat dat je ook een ups meeneemt. Waarom dat??



Op de UPS komt stuurtafel en laptop te hangen. En eventueel nog andere dingen die moeten heropstarten. Kan je wat tijd besparen als de stroom uitvalt. En vaak ook heel wat ellende besparen. Want de spanning moet net eens uitvallen op dat kritieke moment tijdens het proggen/operaten. En je kan software enzo beginnen te herinstalleren.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> [list][*]4x Walkie Talkie  Topcom Twintalker [*]Veiligheidshelm[*]Veiligheidsschoenen[*]Schroefmachine[*]UPS[*]Laptop met crossed en straight kabel[*]Diverse Bulbs + lampvoet[*]Filters + guide[*]Extra kousen/regenjas en Tshirt[*]EHBO kit[*]Meestal ook iets van koeken en blikje red bull en flesje water[*]enkele losse spareparts van headjes[/list]
> 
> Alles is ingepakt in 16 units kistje met twee lades.



Jawadde .... dat is een hele camionette....
Een 16HE toolcase .... niet voor mij dankuwel ... op tour zou ik het nog doen, maar losse jobs ....hmmmm, te veel zeulwerk.

----------


## KoenB

[/quote]

Jawadde .... dat is een hele camionette....
Een 16HE toolcase .... niet voor mij dankuwel ... op tour zou ik het nog doen, maar losse jobs ....hmmmm, te veel zeulwerk.
[/quote]

Gaat ook maar mee op producties van meerdere dagen. Anders neem ik gewoon selectief mee wa'k nodig ga hebben.

----------


## lifesound

het valt me wel op dat je een soldeerbout bent vergeten.....

----------


## Tiemen

Of een hamer...

----------


## KoenB

Ow ja zit er ook in :Big Grin:  righamer en soldeerbout of station.

----------


## surfnuts

weet iemand waar ik van die stagehand werkhandschoenen kan kopen?
woon in de buurt van leiden.
_Hanschoentjes doen we hier:_
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ad.php?t=12086

----------


## mac tecson

Ik trek hier even de koffer open. 

- Setje schroevendraaiers (groot tot heel klein/plat en kruis)
- Paar tangen 
- Doppendoos
- Setje imbussleutels
- Twee 9V batterijen (voor wireless mic's)
- Een aantal AA's
- Gaffa tape
- Verschillende kleuren isolatie tape
- Tyraps
- Allerlei verloopkabels (XLR, Jack, RCA)
- Multimeter
- Multiadapter (zo'n ding met allerlei verschillende uitgangen en instelbaar 
in voltage
- Meetlint
- Paar stiften
- Mini Maglite
- Maglite 3D
- Gerber Scout
- Paar cd's en md's
- Etui met allerlei klein spul (kroonsteentjes, een paar koppelbussen, kleine
verloopjes)
- Handleidingen van de apparatuur die er staat (meestal alleen de de 
mengtafels en eventueel de manual van ingewikkelde processors)
- Soldeerbout + harskerntin (plus een soldeeroverzicht van alle soorten 
stekkers)
- Die pc (en alle rommel erom heen) is nu verleden tijd. Ik heb nu een mooie laptop
- Als ik er aan denk neem ik ook wel een stok kaarten mee. Soms moet je wat tijd zien op te vullen.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik ga op klus en neem mee:
[LIST=1][*]Diverse verlopen (XLR 3 pol > 5 pol, 5 pol > 3 pol, fasedraaiers)[*]Setje tork en inbus[*]Schroevendraaiers (electro, klein naar groot)[*]Multimeter[*]Kabeltester (Harting en Normaal)[*]5 meter 3 aderige kabel 2,5mm2[*]5 meter 110 ohm kabel[*]Multitool[*]pennen en benzinestiften[*]diverse sjorbanden[*]hijstuig[*]kladblok[*]Wat rollen gaffa (zwart, wit, rood en groen)[*]Rol afzetlint (rood-wit)[*]Rol ballettape[*]Connectoren: krachtstroom, 220 volt, XLR, Euro, RCA, Speakon, Powercon en Jack[*]Soldeerbout op gas[*]Hesje (voor als je op de weg aan het uitladen bent)[*]t-Shirt[*]handdoek[*]Splitpennen en Couplers[*]Extra g haken[*]Extra safetys[*]Lamptester (zelfbouw)[*]Tostiijzer[*]Buruealampje[*]Maglite (+ extra batterijen)[*]Setje Steeksleutels[*]Kroonsteentjes[*]paar par 64 sockets[*]oordoppen[*]veiligheidschoenen en handschoenen[*]trussaardedraad[*]en last but not least: *DE SENSEO*[/LIST]

----------


## shure-fan

even op hierboven, gaat dit alles in jou toolscase?? lijkt mij een beetje lastig om een senseo / schoenen / bureaulamp / tosti-ijzer in je koffer te doen,  lijkt me ook vreemd dat je reserve 400volt stekkers meeneemt,  maargoed  dat zal wel aan mij liggen

----------


## mac tecson

je hebt natuurlijk de spreekwoordelijk toolcase. Bij mij zijn het er ook twee.  :Wink:

----------


## shure-fan

> je hebt natuurlijk de spreekwoordelijk toolcase. Bij mij zijn het er ook twee.



ja oke,  maar als jij een senseo en nog wat groot spul erin hebt dan heb je al zo een verrijdbaar ding nodig

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> ja oke, maar als jij een senseo en nog wat groot spul erin hebt dan heb je al zo een verrijdbaar ding nodig



Laat ik die nouw ook net hebben :Wink:   (2 stuks nog wel :Big Grin:  )

Ik neem reserve 400 volt stekkers mee omdat die bij ons er nog wel eens dooreen fikken :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Neej maar soms even een verloopje maken is wel handig...

----------


## shure-fan

> Ik neem reserve 400 volt stekkers mee omdat die bij ons er nog wel eens dooreen fikken



en hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

das toch een grapjeee :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

> Neej maar soms even een verloopje maken is wel handig...



 
Is niets grappigs aan...

Zullen we het serieus houden? dank u!

----------


## mhsounds

Een tool, het LEE filterboekje, weet iemand waar ik deze kan krijgen?
Ik heb het ooit eens op het forum gelezen maar ik kan deze post niet terugvinden :Frown:

----------


## Funmaker

bij lee aanvragen of op een beurs eens langs gaan en er eentje meenemen?

----------


## geenstijl21

www.rolight.nl

----------


## mhsounds

Dank u  :Big Grin: 

Tot nu toe ben ik telkens weg als er een beurs is :Frown:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Plan deze dan alvast maar in:
12e Vakbeurs Theatertechniek
Hal 1 - AHOY Rotterdam
18-19-20 januari 2010

Daar delen ze ze meestal ook uit. Evenals filterboekjes van de Rosco-series.

----------


## mhsounds

Bedankt, even kijken hoe ik dat ga combineren met school.
Even bij het GLR aankaarten als 'excursie'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FeestDJMax

Ik zoek nog een leuk koffertje om al dat spul in te doen. Geen dure Peli koffer maar ook niet zo een van de Gamma. Iemand een goeie tip??

Wat ik meeneem:

Gaffa
oordoppen
in ears
Leatherman
Maclite
stift/pen
batterijen 9v en aa
kabeltester
sm 58
diversen verloopjes
soldeerbout ect.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nou, je geeft het antwoord al zelf.

Zo'n koffertje als bij de gamma. Waarom dan niet gewoon een gamma koffer?

----------


## mhsounds

Dat gamma koffertje gaat hier toch al even mee, oke praxis koffer dan...
Als er zwaar gereedschap in kan lukken die paar tools ook wel  :Wink:

----------


## FeestDJMax

Ja daar hebben jullie ook weer gelijk in. Waarom meer geld uitgeven als het niet nodig is! :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## moderator

anekdote over gamma koffertje:
Na een leuke productie zit de bakwagen vol, althans: of we nog even een paar decorpanelen mee willen nemen...jahoor, die kunnen er nog wel bij!

Om die panelen netjes weg te kunnen leggen loop ik over de laatste rij cases heen, stap op zo'n gamma toolcase van m'n collega.....KLATSCH met m'n maat 46 tot op de bodem van het kissie.
Gevolg: verbaasd kijkende collega bij het weerzien met zijn compleet vernielde kissie.

Conclusie, leuk zo'n gamma kist, maar wanneer deze tussen een stapel normale flightcases ligt is het wel het mest kwetsbare kissie in de waggel!

----------


## BvE

Ik heb ook zo'n koffertje. Prima ding (hij is lekker licht ook). Maar doordat hij niet zo stevig is (en veel essentiele spullen bevat) houdt ik hem altijd bij me. Dus in de cabine ergens.

----------


## Junior

Daarom gebruik ik een flightcase koffer want ik wil niet steeds op men koffer hoeven letten.

En binnekort een echte toolbox met lades  :Big Grin:

----------


## jans

Mijn handgereedschap heb ik in een parratkoffer.
Mijn testgereedschap in een flight case.

Ik geef toe het is een investering maar een parratkoffer en flightcase gaan behoorlijk,wellicht "levenslang", mee. Dit gaat met een Gamma/Praxis/kwarwei/Multimate koffer niet gebeuren weet ik uit ervaring en drie van dergelijke koffers verder.
Heb overigens wel een EW300 setje in een bouwmarkt koffertje. Is net zo sterk als de sennheiser koffer die erbij gekocht kon worden. 
Zoals hierboven al genoemd, wel uitkijken waar je deze neerlegt.

----------


## djberjo

Kent iemand deze tool?

The T.meter MPaa1?
Het is een kopie van de Phonic variant.

Ik ben opzoek naar een db meter die redelijk klopt.
Graag met een spectrum analyer/phase meter erop die oke is.

Wat raden jullie mij aan.

----------

